# Pushmatic breakers



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a bunch of 15 and 20 amp Pushmatic breakers (some I've heard call them "bulldog" breakers) from a split-bus panel. Does anyone know if there is a market for these used breakers, and if so, how much on average are they worth? Thanks.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There may be a market somewhere but in my area they are about non existent. Haven't seen one in 25+ years


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

bctoasters said:


> I have a bunch of 15 and 20 amp Pushmatic breakers (some I've heard call them "bulldog" breakers) from a split-bus panel. Does anyone know if there is a market for these used breakers, and if so, how much on average are they worth? Thanks.


They are not worth anything, are you hard up for drug money?

It boggles the mind that people think old resi breakers have value.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Those are pretty common down here... I can think of several multi-hundred home neighborhoods that still have them. When they aren't interested in a panel upgrade, those breakers can bring in some good cash. I did an upgrade last year on one where they had JUST had all the push Arica replaced with brand new ones, but quickly ran out of space and upgraded. I kept all of them, at $50-70 a piece I'd be silly not to.


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know a place that specializes in buying used breakers but they have plenty of the small guys. If you have any large amperage breakers, especially multiple poles, you can get a few bucks for those.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> They are not worth anything, are you hard up for drug money?
> 
> It boggles the mind that people think old resi breakers have value.


They can come in handy when someone needs their heat or well back on and all you need is a replacement breaker to get them going or you have an elderly customer on a fixed income who is in a bind. Pushmatic was a good product in it's time. There are several around here in commercial situations that are still working fine. I always squirrel back odd, hard to find breakers for those times when they can get somebody through until it's daylight and you can do an upgrade.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

You can buy replacements at home depot.

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have one customer with Pushmatic panels. Otherwise, they are extremely rare in my area.


----------



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> They are not worth anything, are you hard up for drug money?
> 
> It boggles the mind that people think old resi breakers have value.


No I'm not "hungry for drug money", and I never said I thought they were worth anything at all. I think the whole reason for this post was to ASK if they had any value--just for curiousity. They've been sitting in my basement for about a year since I upgraded my service, and have been told in the past they might have some value but never really knew.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

They have the same value as a bucket of crap you pull from the bottom of your pouch.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.aplussupply.com/break/push/push.htm


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

bctoasters said:


> I have a bunch of 15 and 20 amp Pushmatic breakers (some I've heard call them "bulldog" breakers) from a split-bus panel. Does anyone know if there is a market for these used breakers, and if so, how much on average are they worth? Thanks.


Dumpster material.:thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Bkessler is just a bitter old wrinkle. Don't worry about him........those breakers might be able to be sold to a few companies online.......not worth a whole lot but they are worth a few dollars per breaker at the very least.......


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bctoasters said:


> No I'm not "hungry for drug money", and I never said I thought they were worth anything at all. I think the whole reason for this post was to ASK if they had any value--just for curiousity. They've been sitting in my basement for about a year since I upgraded my service, and have been told in the past they might have some value but never really knew.


I am tempted to say that they are not worth money because they are not worth the liability.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I am tempted to say that they are not worth money because they are not worth the liability.


Exactly. Unless you have the ability to test them putting an old used untested breaker in someones home is just begging for a lawsuit.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Zog said:


> Exactly. Unless you have the ability to test them putting an old used untested breaker in someones home is just begging for a lawsuit.


Hahaha this is such an over the top statement.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Hahaha this is such an over the top statement.


Is it over the top to say only a scumbag would install an old used pushomatic breaker when you can go buy a brand new one.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah buddy it's over the top.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

steelersman said:


> yeah buddy it's over the top.


Here's a quote from the movie Over the Top. 

Bob 'Bull' Hurley: "I drive truck, break arms, and arm wrestle. It's what I love to do, it's what I do best".

I think it's relevant.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Here's a quote from the movie Over the Top.
> 
> Bob 'Bull' Hurley: "I drive truck, break arms, and arm wrestle. It's what I love to do, it's what I do best".
> 
> I think it's relevant.


:yawn:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

steelersman said:


> :yawn:


That's original.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> That's original.


:sneaky2:


----------

